# JJ's jolly good picture thread



## nose_twitch (Dec 12, 2005)

Introducing......

*JUNE 2007 CALENDAR BUNNY*

(hint hint)


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 12, 2005)

I put some parsley in the new pet crate I gotfor JJ to use when I take him to get neutered. I want him toget used to it....poor bugger.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 12, 2005)

Stupid human! All I hadto dowas grab it and get out. You don't fool me with that newstrange thing.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 13, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> Stupid human! All I hadto do was grab itand get out. You don't fool me with that new strange thing.


Priceless. Perfect way of saying that. lol


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

What a character that JJ is! too cute !


----------



## bluebird (Dec 13, 2005)

Very cute bunny.bluebird


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

To coin an old saying 

slowly he turns , step by step , inch by inch , !lol that is priceless Nose Twitch , bringon more JJ pictures!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

Precious!! :inlove:

Love the subtle hint! :highfive:

He's certainly a Calendar Boy.

-Carolyn


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 13, 2005)

SPM: It really does seem like that's what he's thinking!

Freddy'sMom and bluebird: I'm glad you think my bunny is cute. That makse me feel proud.

gypsy: I guess I'm too young to know that saying. I get them all mixed up anyway. 

Carolyn: I was hoping you would read this post in order to see my "subtle" hint.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

He's really cool. His colouring is a bit like mybunny, nora, she is fawn with grey bits in the same places,though her grey is darker.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 13, 2005)

Cool, do you have a picture?


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Carolyn: I was hoping you would read this post in order to see my "subtle" hint.




That's the thing about you, nose_twitch. You're so shy about asking for what you want.





-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 13, 2005)

JJ is too cute too. His face got the cutest expression too.:bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> That's the thing about you, nose_twitch. You're soshy about asking for what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you sound like my boyfriend. He just rolls his eyesbecause I let him know (in detail) what I want for Christmas and mybirthday every time.

He says I'm not romantic! Imagine! :shock:


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

It's tough being a rabbit...


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh so tough...


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> I put some parsley in the new pet crate I got for JJ to usewhen I take him to get neutered. I want him to get used toit....poor bugger.


Have you thought about opening the other side of the carrier? He coulduse it like a tunnel to get used to it as well.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 19, 2005)

Good idea! I'll try that.


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2005)

And Everyone says I spoil My Rabbits! :disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

This picture was taken at Freddy's PlayboyMansion, wasn't it?? 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2005)

Soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

JJ is definitely living the life lol :bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's some more pics for everyone's enjoyment. 

My rabbit is strange...he absolutely loves when I just hold his headlike this. It looks uncomfortable, but he purrs with histeethand nudges my hand when I stop.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

What'cha doin'?


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

Yo, look at me. I'm cool.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

Finger lickin' good.


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2005)

Ihave one that likes that too , does hecome over and stuff his head under yourhand so you will hold his headlike that ? 

If I dont give theFamino's head a shake she will actuallyshake her own head as a prompt for me to do it. silly things like for us toshow affection is some of thestrangest ways .


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey you! Yes...you with the funny-lookin' small ears and no whiskers. Get these bows off me right now!


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 23, 2005)

> Ihave one that likesthat too , does he come over and stuffhis head under your hand so youwill hold his head like that ?
> 
> If I dont give theFamino's head a shake she will actuallyshake her own head as a prompt for me to do it. silly things like for us toshow affection is some of thestrangest ways .


Yep, that's exactly what he does. He always nudges my handif, say, I'm just hanging it over the couch. He also likes meto shake his head. So funny.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

OMGosh, this is just too adorable.






I am adding this punkin to my bunny napping list.:wink:

Tina


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 31, 2005)

I took JJ to the vet yesterday for hispre-neuter examination. The vet seems really knowledgeable,and he gave me a sheet on rabbit care that aligns identically with whatI've learned from this site. The vet said he is in excellentcondition and ready for the neuter. I am a nervouswreck. 

I decided to pay for theneuter with some of my Christmasbonus money. It seems like a good time as he has not startedspraying yet, and my boyfried is convinced that he wants to get afemale rabbit. I figured that if the two rabbits every livetogether (which will only happen if my boyfriend gives me a FAT ring onmy finger), they should both be fixed.

Poor JJ was so scared at the vets. I did everything Icould. I put his blanket in the carrier and some hay andlettuce, but it was inevitable that he would be frightened.

Well, that's the latest on JJ. I'll post pictures soon. :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 31, 2005)

Aw, JJ is such a sweetie! I'll bethinking of the two of you and hoping for a quick recovery from thesurgery. 

Toby likes his head rubbed like that, too. I start with myhand around his nose and rub back slowly, stroking his cheeks and thenears in one movement. If I don't rub hard enough, he lets meknow by leaning into my hand. 

Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Laura! Bunnies are so great in their subtle appreciation of affection.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 1, 2006)

MORE PICS!! 

"Wow, that Meg Ryan chick is hot."


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 1, 2006)

"I'd never leave my purple girlfriend for her, though. Don't worry, Slipper darling."


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 1, 2006)

Cleanin' up.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm such a pimp.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 1, 2006)

Hehe, I went to check my e-mail, and _some_bunny had stolen my chair.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

Your chair? It's his, you know!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2006)

Such a soft warming color. Love the one on the purple bean bag chair.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 1, 2006)

naturestee: true, true, sometimes I forget that he's marked everything (literally) as his own.

Lissa: thanks, i love his color too!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

More pics!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2006)

I just love this little guy :inlove:. However, he does look like he is thinking of making mischief in the last pic 

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 5, 2006)

I love that last one


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 6, 2006)

I need some more of that white paw. It's been 2 months!


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Just for Jordiwes. I can't believe it's been 2 months. sheesh.

Is it just me, or does he look like he's disapproving of my mess?


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Helping me clean my mess? Or chew it, same dif.


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Everybunny needs some lovin'!


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Doing his pilates exercises.


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww, cute ear scratch.


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 7, 2006)

Got a picture right BEFORE the binky. *shrugs* I think I need lessons from PetBunny.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 7, 2006)

:yes:

Love that JJ!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2006)

I missed this little cutey! If he's anything like my buns, he's APPROVING of you mess and adding to it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> *shrugs* I think I need lessons from PetBunny.


Practice makes Perfect.

Sometimes I shoot up to 500 to 800 pictures in a day. :shock:
Getting blisters on the trigger finger. :rofl:
There are so many things I haven't figured out on this camera yet.

Oh, and don't wait for another 2 months to post more pictures. 
Keep on shooting!
Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 12, 2006)

JJ likes to hang his butt over the shelf. He's getting so bloody big. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## seasun (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi-Returning the visit. He's got such a greatlittle face.(love the boot, too!) A bit late, I know, but I LOVE thebean bag pics. They have it sooo rough, don't they? Was searching forthe person feeding him grapes.......haha Seasun:bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (May 13, 2006)

A couple more JJ pics. Just wanted toshow how silly my bunny is. He loves to get "in" things, asyou can see...boxes, lids, etc. It's the strangest thing, butI think it's cute.


----------



## naturestee (May 13, 2006)

That's so cute! It reminds me of myparent's cat. I'll have to get them to scan in a pic forme. Imagine a 13 pound cat (healthy skinny weight) curled upin a plastic ice cream tub!:shock:


----------



## lucylocket (May 13, 2006)

hi there 

can i ask you i was thinking of getting lucy one of those patterned carriers 

would you advise them or not 

varna xxxx

pm mewith your answer


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 13, 2006)

I love your rabbits little white sock on the front foot, how cute!!!!!!


----------



## nose_twitch (May 13, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 14, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Hehe, I went to check my e-mail, and _some_bunny had stolen my chair.


style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f8f8f8"Holly does the same thing all the time!!

style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f8f8f8"


----------



## nose_twitch (May 14, 2006)

Hehe, how cute!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 24, 2006)

Notice the lovely little hole JJ chewed in my screen door? He does not know he's an animal that has to stay outside every once in awhile.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't get over how grown up JJ looks now. He doesn't look at all like a baby. Well, I think he's about a year old now. I should just make up a date. 

Tell me, does he look overweight to anyone? He seems to be chubbier, but maybe he's just a healthy weight.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 24, 2006)

I think he looks great! Not chubby, just mischievious!

BTW, I did notice with Mocha that when she turned about a year old she rounded out a bit but was still thin. I think she just developed more of an adult body shape.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks naturestee...good to know! I wasn't sure if he was getting fat or what because I don't really limit his pellets (I feel too guilty). He does get about 5 hours/day of running around time, so I guess it's okay.

And oh yeah, he's mischievous all right. That's a nice way of putting it, the little bugger. :?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 24, 2006)

Awwww, I've missed JJ's updates!!

He looks awesome to me.  I always like to err on the side of caution, anyway. I'd rather have my bunnies a wee bit overweight than underweight. It paid off with Pipp's dental issues, she stopped eating and dropped weight, so luckilyshe had a bit of a buffer. 

And hey! He still fits nicely into a shoe box!



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Pipp! I think you're right about it being better to be overweight than underweight. And yeah, I think I need to go buy some more shoes so he'll have some moreshoeboxes. (Now I bet that's a new excuse for shopping! hehehe)


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, a JJ update. He is looking soooo handsome.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww thanks jordiwes!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 16, 2006)

Peek-a-boo!






Are you guys SURE he's not too fat??


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 16, 2006)

Yay, a JJ update!

You should see how Wesley spreads out when he lies down. It's more of a circle. I asked the vet 2 weeks ago if he was overweight, and she said he was okay... just try not to gain any more weight.

So I think he's just filled out a little because he's all grown up now.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 4, 2007)

No update since JULY???

The white paw fan club wants to know:

Where are the JJ pics????


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmmm, well my last post to this thread was July 16, 2006. Today is July 15, 2007. Nothing like being lazy about keeping up the bunny blog. I noticed that many of the pictures I had posted to this blog don't show up anymore, and I'm not sure why. Perhaps it's because it's a new site and some data was lost? Or maybe, it's a problem with my photobucket. I would assume it is the latter. In any event, here is a picture taken by my boyfriend. I think it's so cute!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 15, 2007)

Yay! You found us! :jumpforjoy:

Gods, JJ is gorgeous! What a priceless picture. That should be in a frame. And look at those eyes! I wonder what that color is called?

If your boyfriend took that, I think he's a keeper!

And yeah, we did loose some data in the move. All the attachments are history, and some of the old photobucket/tinypic type pictures don't work any more either. But hey, the website works which is all that matters!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks naturestee! I am happy I found this site, too. I just updated my email address, since the one where I got the alert for the new site is an old one I check very infrequently. Yes, my boyfriend loves JJ, and the weird thing is that JJ loves him too! JJ's never been so comfortable with anyone but me, so it's cool. And I did put this pic in a frame; it's on my desk at work.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 15, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, that's a beautiful picture of a beautiful boy! 

We miss you and JJ!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 15, 2007)

The white paw bunny fan club over here has been very deprived. Great to see you!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Snuggys and jordiwes, I appreciate the warm welcome.  It's good to see everyone's bunnies again!


----------



## doodle (Jul 15, 2007)

That is an awesome picture. JJ is soooo adorable, and I love his color.


----------

